# "OETTINGER A3 eBay Edition"



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

Found this on Oettinger's site...

























"These days we release the first details of our programme for the new Audi 
A3. We´ve developed an aerodynamic package which complements and underlines the more edgy appearance of the Ingolstadter compared to its predecessor. The original radiator grille, front bumper and rear skirt are replaced by the newly formed High-Speed-RRIM parts and a set of side skirts are added. In order to counter the lift on the rear axle a roof spoiler is also fitted. 
For the 2.0 TDI PD engines, we are currently developing power increases 
through modifications to the engine management system. 
More far reaching modifications for the 2.0 petrol/gasoline engine can 
result in increased power of up to 300 hp (DIN). As usual, we will once 
again try to set the standard in terms of driveability and torque. 
"OETTINGER A3 eBay Edition" 
Based on the new OETTINGER A3, an "eBay Edition" of the vehicle is also 
being created. The idea for this vehicle came shortly after the first 
conversation at the Essen Motorshow between the OETTINGER Press Officer 
Philip Dorian Blau and Christian Koeper, who is responsible for Automotive 
co-operations at eBay Motors (www.ebaymotors.de), the area which caters for 
everything to do with motorised vehicles at eBay. 
Starting at 1.00 Euro, the extensively modified one off will be on offer on 
the eBay worldwide online auction site for the duration of the 2003 
International IAA exhibition in Frankfurt. 
Based on the contemporary 2.0 Turbodiesel from Ingolstadt, the power which 
will be developed by the "OETTINGER A3 eBay Edition" will be somewhere 
around 200 hp (DIN). 
The OETTINGER A3 "eBay Edition" will have a complete stainless steel exhaust 
system which in addition to helping the increase in power, will also provide 
an acoustical and visual highlight. The brakes fitted to the A3 will be 
appropriate to handle the increased power. The standard brakes will be 
replaced by a newly developed high performance 4 pot brake system. The 
standard suspension will be exchanged for an adjustable stainless steel 
suspension and extra grip will be provided by low profile Pirelli P Zero 
Rosso tyres on 19 inch wheels. A tone in tone leather interior, door sill kick plates, aluminium pedals and further "eBay Edition" accessories complete this unique vehicle. 
OETTINGER Mobile Systems GmbH also provide the appropriate media access and equipment. The ICE set up includes a loud speaker system from our own production. OETTINGER loud speakers have consistently achieved the rating Very Good or Excellent in various tests. 
They will deliver the sound from a state of the art system which leaves no wish open. The system includes DVD Player andNavigation System and also provides Internet access (keyword [email protected]!)."
An interesting marketing strategy. But the kit for the new A3 looks like it will be sweet looking.
I want the 2-door to make it to the states sooo bad!


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: "OETTINGER A3 eBay Edition" (TooLow1.8T)*

I'd like to have that car.


----------



## fyellowvr6 (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: "OETTINGER A3 eBay Edition" (s3GTI)*

saw this too!!! anyone have proto type pics of the acutal car with the kit??


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: "OETTINGER A3 eBay Edition" (TooLow1.8T)*

they posted this on GCF a while back, its a sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: "OETTINGER A3 eBay Edition" (fitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fitch* »_they posted this on GCF a while back, its a sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Were there actual pics there? I'd really like to see the finished product...


----------

